#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [討論] 你對吸血鬼的印象??

## 獠也

想統計看看樂園中大家對吸血鬼的感覺~

是好?是壞?是喜歡?是討厭?沒關係~

把你心中對吸血鬼的印象投下去就對了~


================================


我是很喜歡吸血鬼的~

再喜歡狼之前......

最喜歡的就是吸血鬼!!!

是因為看了向達倫的書吧~

看到後來.......

出現了小狼魯迪~

吸血鬼遇到了狼族~

從向達倫的筆下...

我愛上了狼族~!!!

也很喜歡裡面的吸血鬼與狼族的關係~





所以.............


你對吸血鬼的印象是........??

----------


## 影佐．限

最近藍龍又演到最後一集了......

以下有雷注意


然後左拉就變成了......有胸肌和六塊腹肌的......吸血鬼.....(掩面
從此以後我對吸血鬼就帶有一種不好的回憶....(淚奔

----------


## Silver．Tain

> 最近藍龍又演到最後一集了......
> 
> 以下有雷注意
> 
> 
> 然後左拉就變成了......有胸肌和六塊腹肌的......吸血鬼.....(掩面
> 從此以後我對吸血鬼就帶有一種不好的回憶....(淚奔


那有啥辦法勒....

誰叫左拉他的影獸是蝙蝠使者= =


不過話說...

我其實並不討厭吸血鬼啦...

只是怎麼好像有些故事常常把吸血鬼跟狼人說成是世仇= =

一陣莫名的其妙

----------


## 迷思

就是小時候聽過很多
很恐怖的古堡裡住著一隻愛殺人的吸血鬼
沒事就會去村莊吃晚餐\r
的故事，
所以對吸血鬼的印象就這樣有了不好的開始。

但是日後接觸到一些作品裡吸血鬼並不是那麼討厭，
而且還有種"高貴的貴族"般的感覺，
所以現在是打平啦。

----------


## 呆虎鯨

> 只是怎麼好像有些故事常常把吸血鬼跟狼人說成是世仇= =
> 
> 一陣莫名的其妙


　　（握）呆鯨也覺得莫名奇妙！

　　吸血鬼啊？有姣好的面容用來吸引獵物ˇ
　　有自己的美學，階級觀念重
　　基本上是高貴優雅，彬彬有禮的生物呢ˇ
　　呆鯨超喜歡他們的。

　　不過吸血鬼的亞種根派系也是很多的，狼人也是
　　兩者像似國家一樣，有互相爭鬥的地方也有互相合作的地方
　　世仇不過只是個笑話。

----------


## 許狼中將

中將對吸血鬼的印象應該還不差啦！
雖說很多書都喜歡說吸血鬼和狼人是世仇，但中將覺得那只是兩個物種之間的爭鬥而已！或許他們也有很多互相合作的例子啊！

----------


## 阿翔

翔沒選，因為沒有什麼感覺的。
雖然大部份的書、遊戲、電影都說他們是敵人，
但是翔覺得既然同為地獄生物，
那又為什麼是敵人呢。
其實吸血鬼去攻擊和吸血也只是為了生存，
就像狼也需要以捕獵來生存啊。
所以翔不會討厭他們，
但也不會喜歡。

----------


## 納貝留斯

不會很討厭。

狼人和吸血鬼我個人認為那是同一個物種在不同選擇的情況下所造的不同結果。

----------


## 殘夜

我很喜歡吸血鬼~
不過說到喜歡就想到為什麼會喜歡
是因為第一次所接觸的吸血鬼
就是被人類給美化的吸血鬼
所以對吸血鬼一見鍾情>////<

之後又看到某少女漫畫：吸血鬼騎士
裡面又是俊男美女
難免會又喜有愛>.<

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

在下我也很喜歡吸血鬼~~
甚至快跟喜歡狼有一樣的程度了XD"
還曾經幻想過自己是狼人跟吸血鬼得混合體!?(炸XD)

----------


## M.S.Keith

<<<狼人與吸血鬼合體的吸血狼一隻。

有興趣的可以去看我的小說補完呦0_<+

吸血鬼狼人同源理論支持。
世仇的說法只是後世小說家為了找題材而附加的理論而已....

----------


## 瘋狂Lock皮

汪汪~~~~

吸血鬼應該都不錯帥說XD

像 慕光之城.刀鋒.決戰異世界 的

吸血鬼都不錯 正 不錯 帥XD

----------


## Akaihime

樓主都有看過向達倫嗎?
那是本不錯的書呢!!!

本人是超喜歡吸血鬼,
當然也喜歡狼,
而且在一些電影情節可看到,兩者是有關係的。

吸血鬼他們有著美麗的樣貌,而且言行舉止又優雅,令我很心動呢>w<
而狼給我的感覺就是帥得來亦帶點兇殘

所以各有各的喜歡吧@@

----------


## 獠也

樓上的大大也有看向達倫阿~

我是向達倫的大書迷呢!!!
(新的系列~魔域大冒險我也有在看~)

向達倫的書都有寫到狼和吸血鬼喔~
建議大家去看~

----------


## 沃飛爾

感覺吸血鬼無論是哪個作品，都被描述成有貴族氣息的生物（在一般狀態下）

感覺就是高貴、優雅的一群
只是大部分作品都把吸血鬼描述成專奴役狼人的壞蛋......這點不喜歡XD

----------


## 古箏

除了 我是傳奇 外~
我看過的小說裡所描述的吸血鬼都是優雅得一群呀~~~>W<
皮膚白皙(應該說蒼白沒有血色?).俊美~(應該說是為了"獵食").超強~(非人嘛)

通常挑小說時首先會看封面
再來就是內容了~
只要是跟狼.吸血鬼.或者兩個都有出現的有關!
我就會超想看得不得了啊~~~~~

說到這個
暮光之城真的超帥超好看的~(大心

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

哦哦 上面這位大大也喜歡暮光之城呀XD?
那是本好書呢=ˇ=!! ~ 裡頭的狼人也不錯XD
還有~向達倫大冒險也很不錯哦>///<~
話說我就是看完以後 才愛上吸血鬼的XD!!
最近又再看一本 吸血鬼獵人日誌(有5集哦)~雖然是殺吸血鬼的啦...
不過還是可以了解到許多吸血鬼的是喔=口=+!! XD

----------


## 極地尋找

一說到吸血鬼呢....

就會令我連想到一起有的沒有的怪東西,比較話蝙蝠.黑洞.深海......

正因為這樣害自己在課上常常痴笑!對!是痴笑!!

連想到:正因為這些原因,所以我對蝙蝠的感覺都不太好就對了.其實也不過是自己害自己?
不過蝙蝠合給我一種隱性高,神秘,藉由他物為已生的感覺這算偷嗎?

而最最重要的就是尖牙啦!尖牙!這是我覺得蝙蝠全身最有吸引力的地方!!

但吸血鬼嗎......看片的時候還好吧?

所謂的"好"就只是比較沒特別感覺的時候囉~"不好"的話可以到連廁所都不感自己去-m-

給我的感覺不太好,畢竟在電影都是"惡"的角色,像僵屍呀...這些...感覺不好!!強調!

----------


## 凔藍

敝龍是滿喜歡吸血鬼的~
在許多電影小說中營造的形象散發著高貴, 神秘, 優雅
最重要的是可以活很久啊＞w＜
還能一直保持在年輕的時候

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

這一個不能用喜歡或討厭來分辨  0.0  (挖...又是古文

吸血鬼在夜晚絕對的強悍, 在白晝則是相對的弱勢


自從看過某篇文章之後...


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    路人甲:吸血鬼永保年輕,對嗎?

吸血鬼:恩

路人甲:你們身上的心臟沒有在跳動, 也就是代表血液沒有在循環, 對嗎?

吸血鬼:恩

路人甲:也就是說你們不能勃起囉

吸血鬼:



有些事情並不能說的太明白

----------


## tobyhokh

吸血鬼.................嗯，是狼人的敵人。

因為我是狼人，因此，我會把吸血鬼打飛的~(咦？)

----------


## 斯冰菊

吸血鬼也者，血屍矣！！！──《愛狼說讀後感》

本狼自識吸血鬼以來，秒愈憎惡吸血鬼至今！！！初識之應為本狼年幼時觀賞《叔比狗》系列卡通時，見一蒙面紗之中年女子貌美，結局方知其為吸血鬼，一眾逃出方才脫險。逾數年，人類妹妹買《暮光》書籍與電影及周邊商品，本狼被逼迫觀閱之；意外悟《暮光》之人類沙文主義也！！！本作中貝拉寧願愛吸血之愛德華，卻於幾經掙扎後依然拋下青梅竹馬之狼人雅各；愛德華所屬之庫倫家族，吸獸血而不飲人血，歸類為善；義大利血屍之總管佛杜里遍吸裸猿之血，為惡也。此設定豈非言明不干擾人類之吸血鬼即為善，人類沙文主義莫甚於此！！！雖以狼人族為北美原住民，有洗刷過往白人對其之歧視醜化之功；然吸血鬼也者各個有特異功能，有預言者、讀心者之眾多種類；狼人亦有然僅著重於力氣，過於單一。最終集又以雅各之真愛為愛德華與貝拉之女蕊妮斯蜜(難唸之名)，至悲哉！！！對貝拉痴情忠心之雅各，竟落得得稱情敵為泰山、戀人為岳母之離譜悲戚結局！！！本作更醜化狼人為殘爆毆打同族女性之惡棍，衝動無自制之性。如今全球人類少女傾心血屍，此乃本世紀至大之一危機也！！！《暮光》之罪族繁不及備載，本狼為篇幅在此得先打住止嗥！

後又有本狼之新經驗，為《決戰異世界》系列。本狼此系列觀兩部，一為前傳雙方對立仇隙之因，另一為未來之貌。女主角雖以狼人為男友，然其心亦懷吸血鬼掌控天下之邪心。前傳之中，匈牙利之領主吸血鬼維多，專制暴虐、為所欲為；其女愛狼人路西安，欲與其廝守一生。本片最讓本狼震驚之一幕：為農民集體前往維多之城堡抗議稅收之繁重，當一農民怒不可遏飆罵維多時，維多竟然逕自抓起農民並令其墜地慘死！！！狼人於當時為吸血鬼之奴隸，吸血鬼懼其強而奴化之，有強者路西安之誕生，維多不殺，欲養之而囚。維多稍後發現其女與死對頭之戀情，竟於路西安面前以陽光炙死其女。路西安為此與同胞之被壓迫而揭竿起義，並成功，除了維多逃竄與狼人之外型令本狼失望之外，本片之尾甚為完美。吸血鬼為上流掌控與壓迫平民，狼人則為與農民共苦之奴隸；然而人類趨貴鄙賤之心，因故吸血鬼與狼人互擁之人類平爪，甚至於血屍派略佔上風。

而前年與去年雖有《黑影家族》之波拿巴‧柯林斯與《尖叫旅社》之德古拉伯爵令本狼對吸血鬼之印象稍轉正面，然僅為-100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000+1而已。是故消滅吸血鬼，重建狼人於人類心中之嚮往，為狼族之重責哉！！！

*凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！(吸血鬼必然消滅之嗥)*

----------

